# STREETJAM in Hannover II



## Fh4n (10. September 2006)

Street Jam Hannover

Was?
Zweite große Street Jam in Hannover

Wann?
Sonntag 24.09.2006 (Ausweichtermin bei schlechtem Wetter: 01.10.2006)
12h Treffen
Beginn ab 12.15h; Ende gegen Sonnenuntergang

Wo?
Unterm Schwanz (Bahnhofsvorplatz)

Wer?
Es können alle kommen, die zweirädrig unterwegs sind.

Spots?
u.a.: Sprengelmuseum, Landtag, Unimensa, Raschplatz, Skatepark List, Skatepark Buchholz, BMX-Bahn Hannover-Misburg, Mergelgrube Anderten


----------



## winx (19. September 2006)

Wer kommt am Sonntag?! Wir hoffen auf zahlreiche Beteiligung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KoTm (21. September 2006)

steht das jetze? 
also ich komme mit 3-5 kollegen :-D 


bis denn !


----------



## winx (21. September 2006)

KoTm schrieb:


> steht das jetze?
> also ich komme mit 3-5 kollegen :-D
> 
> 
> bis denn !



Ja steht fest. Bei Regen am Besten morgens nochmal hier rein gucken aber das Wetter sieht ja gut aus.


----------



## KoTm (21. September 2006)

nice wer kommt noch... anzahl ?


----------



## winx (22. September 2006)

KoTm schrieb:


> nice wer kommt noch... anzahl ?



Leute aus Wennigsen, Barsignhausen, Uelzen, evtl. Bremen. Letztes Mal Rund 30 Mann, dieses Mal hoffentlich mehr.


----------



## Danno (22. September 2006)

momentan sieht es von der anzahl her ganz gut aus...
also alle ihre kontakte spielen lassen!! hauptsache bikes leute gutes wetter und fun padon...fh4n   ;-)


----------



## winx (25. September 2006)

Hier gibts die Fotos


----------



## winx (25. September 2006)




----------



## MTB Flo (25. September 2006)

warum erfahr ich eigentlich immer zu spät davon!? :-(
nächstes mal bin ich best mit dabei

fotos dind gut wo is denn die dirt/x-strecke von abend?

mfg Flo


----------



## zaphodb520 (25. September 2006)

Wo kommt denn der Wellensittich her?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fh4n (25. September 2006)

Die BMX-Racestrecke befindet sich im Stadtteil Misburg hinter dem Schwimmbad.

Der Wellensittich saß aufm Auto und hat sich selber angeguckt...ziemlich lädiert.


----------



## winx (25. September 2006)

zaphodb520 schrieb:


> Wo kommt denn der Wellensittich her?



Der Freeridesittich sass auf einem Auto rum und hat sein Spiegelbild in der Scheibe bewundert. Er hat es sich es sich dann freiwillig auf unseren Bikes bequem gemacht. Die Feuerwehr wollte ihn nicht holen, also haben wir ihn dem nächsten Bullen auf die Schulter gesetzt. Da soll nochmal ein Förster sagen Biker wären nicht tierlieb...


----------



## Danno (25. September 2006)

das ist resy der freeride-wellensittich!

wir haben ihn völlig geschwächt bei einem auto aufgelesen,anschließend mit viel wasser und keks krümmeln wieder fitter gemacht und dann zur polizei gebracht!
ich fand den gummiadler echt hammer!..voll zutraulich zu uns bikern!


----------



## zaphodb520 (26. September 2006)

Ich bin jetzt echt mal ein bißchen stolz auf Euch und das ist nicht ironisch gemeint.


----------

